# The Hobo RDA



## VandaL (6/10/14)

Been looking at this RDA for a bit, not sure if it's worth getting. Priced @ $94.99. Specially with these massive delays from US customs might be a pain to get.



Looks like it could be a flavor monster with good vapor production. Also hold a TON of juice, at least 2ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Why would someone call their product the "Hobo" ?
Surely not priced for a hobo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

VandaL said:


> Been looking at this RDA for a bit, not sure if it's worth getting. Priced @ $94.99. Specially with these massive delays from US customs might be a pain to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it could be a flavor monster with good vapor production. Also hold a TON of juice, at least 2ml.



atty looks good. bottom fed version?


----------



## VandaL (7/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> atty looks good. bottom fed version?


Will most likely get cloned by china and I'm sure a bottom fed version will show up on fastech


----------

